# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Er kann es nicht lassen

## wassermann

Zitat von Wassermann  aus einem unpolemischen, sachbezogenen Beitrag, der auch auf die vorausgehende Äußerung von PeterP, RPE sei zu  100% mit Impotenz verbunden reagiert:

_OP-Ergebnisse wie das meine (bzgl. der Nebenwirkungen) werden im Forum gerne als Hirngespinst oder Lüge belächelt._

Schorschel macht daraus:

_Lass' Dich durch den forumstypischen Hickhack bitte nicht beeinflussen!_
_Ich kenne absolut niemanden hier im Forum, der eine erfolgreiche OP "gerne als Hirngespinst oder Lüge belächelt". Es ist einfach nur albern, so etwas zu schreiben, zumal Erfolg oder Nicht-Erfolg leider erst nach vielen Jahren feststehen.
_
Man fragt sich, weshalb er wieder so ein Fass aufmacht. Es ist müßig, nach Zitaten zu suchen, die - meist von nicht Operierten- behaupten, Aussagen über postoperative Potenz etc seien tendenziell übertrieben bis unglaubwürdig, da man ja nur seinen Weg als den richtigen darstellen wolle. Die meisten werden sich an ähnliches erinnern. Darauf bezieht sich mein Satz. Wo ist "Hickhack"?

.
Schorschel, du wolltest doch nicht mehr auf mich reagieren. Bleib einfach dabei!I nhaltlich setzt sich dein Beitrag von meinem nicht wesentlich ab
Danke
Wassermann

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Wassermann,



> meist von nicht Operierten- behaupten, Aussagen über postoperative Potenz etc seien tendenziell übertrieben bis unglaubwürdig, da man ja nur seinen Weg als den richtigen darstellen wolle. Die meisten werden sich an ähnliches erinnern. Darauf bezieht sich mein Satz


Wunder gibt es immer wieder..., wie heißt der schöne Spruch: Wünsche werden gleich erledigt, Wunder dauern etwas länger!

Es macht kein Sinn, daß man sich jetzt aufregt, wenn man Antworten bekommt, die der lesende der wundersamen Heilung nicht Glauben schenken mag! 

Ich lese sie und denke, hatte Der einen Massel und beglückwünsche ihn in meinen Gedanken und Träume weiter von meiner Jugendzeit, jedoch sie kommt nicht mehr? absolut nicht!
Mach es Gut, Helmut

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Wassermann,

zuerst konnte ich Deinen Beitrag/neuen Thread nicht einordnen bis ich dann Stunden später den Grund im Thread von Ewald fand. Nach Kenntnis der Vorgeschichte empfand ich die Beiträge nicht als eine allgemeine Attacke gegen die Ektomie, sondern alle drei Beiträge waren, wie Du auch schreibst, sachbezogen auf den vorliegenden Fall, natürlich jeweils mit der persönlichen Einfärbung des Schreibenden. Aber mit der Zeit wird man wohl empfindlicher bei gewissen Themen oder Forumsfreunden- ich schließe mich nicht aus-, und Empfindlichkeit ist nun auch einmal stark subjektiv.
Aber dies ist nicht mein Anlass zu schreiben, sondern es geht mir um die Art der ärztlichen Betreuung von Ewald, die wie folgt war:

1. Befund GS 3(80%) + 4(20%) = 7, Knochen-Szintigramm ohne Befund.

2. Zweitgutachten Prof. Bonkhoff: GS 4 + 4 = 8 und davon in einem Lappen zwei Stanzen zu 100 % und eine Stanze zu 90 % GS 4 + 4 = 8.
Ich habe bisher noch nie so eine krasse Heraufstufung gesehen und mich gefragt, was für Stümper waren da zu Werke.

3. Ein PET-Cholin-CT wird von den Ärzten abgelehnt, da es unberechtigte positive Lymphknotenresultate liefern könnte. Stattdessen sollte eine laproskopische Lymphadektomie erfolgen nach der hochwissenschaftlichen Methode: Ene mene meck und Du bist weg.
Aber auf diesen Unsinn ohne vorherige bildgebende Untersuchung zur Lokalisierung hat man dann doch im letzten Moment verzichtet. Ewald war schon ins Krankenhaus zur Operation eigerückt.

4. Aber es wurde ein *normales CT* gemacht und- jetzt kommt das i-Tüpfelchen- da das CT nichts Verdächtiges zeigte, welch ein Wunder, diente dies zur Argumentation, die kurative Chance der Ektomie zu nutzen.

Mich stört nicht der Therapievorschlag Prostatektomie sondern nur die Art und Weise, wie ein Patient überzeugt, oder besser gesagt, gefügig gemacht wird.
Ewald hatte bei mir um Rat per Mail nachgefragt, und ich hatte ihm empfohlen, unbedingt in seiner Situation die Diagnoseseite besser auszuschöpfen, bevor er eine Therapieentscheidung trifft. Die Empfehlungen seiner Ärzte empfinde ich unseriös, und ich würde ganz schnell wechseln.
Und damit bin ich beim Unterschied der Betrachtungsweise der drei Artikel, die Dich, Wassermann, zu diesem Thread initiiert haben, angekommen, denn Ewalds Situation, lieber Wassermann, unterscheidet sich mit seinem GS 8 mit ausgedehnter Infiltration gewaltig von Deiner Ausgangssituation, und unter diesem Blickwinkel musst Du die beiden anderen Beiträge betrachten.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Knut,
du hast völlig recht, dass es ursächlich nicht um eine allgemeine Diskussion über Ektomie ging, sondern um Orientierungshilfen für Ewald. Nur sollten die Schreiber sich doch des Umstands bewusst sein, dass nicht nur der Angesprochene mitliest, sondern viele andere. Deshalb denke ich, dass man sich bemühen sollte, deutlich zu machen, ob man eine fallspezifische oder eine allgemeine Aussage macht. 
Du wirst wissen, dass ich Ewald sicher nicht bei diesen Werten blind eine RPE empfehlen würde, andererseits liegt in einer radikalen Therapie - nach allgemeinem aber von einigen nicht akzeptiertem Verständnis - seine einzige Heilungschance. Auf dieses Dilemma habe ich ihn hingewiesen und apodiktische Äußerungen zu relativieren versucht.
Auf Ewalds Fall bezogen, wo Nervschonung unwahrscheinlich scheint, hat PeterP mit seiner Impotenz-Prognose freilich recht, nicht aber im Allgemeinen, weshalb ich meinen bescheidenen Fall heranzog.

Ich lasse mich einfach ungern bewusst fehlinterpretieren, weshalb ich das hier vorgebracht habe.

 Für Ewald sollte die sachbezogene Diskussion wieder in seinem Thread stattfinden, wohin dein Beitrag zum großen Teil auch gehört.
Empfindlichkeit können wir hier weiter verhandeln

Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## PeterP

Hallo Wassermann, Helmut und Knut,
mir war zugegeben ein wenig der Gaul durchgegangen, als ich in Ewalds Beitrag las, mit welch einer Ignoranz seine Ärzte agierten.
Ich bin bei diesem Thema ein gebranntes Kind, weil ich es ebenso erleben musste.
Selbstverständlich habe ich das gesagte auf die spezielle Situation von Ewald bezogen. In seinem Fall besteht bei der RPE nicht die geringste Chance, noch Nerven zu erhalten.
Anderseits hatte ich doch direkt davor folgendes geschrieben:
"Eine radikale OP, wenn NACHGEWIESEN ist, das sich das Geschwür noch innerhalb der Kapsel befindet und nervenschonend operiert werden kann, ist bestimmt eine gute Sache mit einer guten Heilungschance." 
Ich bin kein genereller Gegner der RPE ! Ich hätte mich damals auch operieren lassen, obwohl mir bekannt war, das kein Nervenerhalt möglich gewesen wäre. Die Chance zur Heilung wäre mir das wert gewesen.
Erst als durch meine selbst initiierte und bezahlte PET-CT  befallenen Samenblasen und Lymphknoten festgestellt wurden, habe ich meinen OP-Termin in letzter Minute abgesagt.
Es war keine leichte Entscheidung.
Viele Grüße, 
Peter

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Wassermann !

Von Dir ein



> Du wirst wissen, dass ich Ewald sicher nicht bei diesen Werten blind eine RPE empfehlen würde, andererseits liegt in einer radikalen Therapie - nach allgemeinem aber von einigen nicht akzeptiertem Verständnis - seine einzige Heilungschance.


 
*RPE  seine einzige Heilungschance.* 
 
Diese Äußerung von Dir möchte ich sehr in Frage stellen.
 
Bei einem GL von 4+4 sind sicherlich andere kurative Therapien angeraten, besonders weil Sie nicht zwangsläufig in die Impotenz führen.
 
Gruß 
Bernhard A.

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Wassermann !
>  Von Dir ein
> 
> * RPE  seine einzige Heilungschance.* 
> 
> Diese Äußerung von Dir möchte ich sehr in Frage stellen.
> 
> Bei einem GL von 4+4 sind sicherlich andere kurative Therapien angeraten, besonders weil Sie nicht zwangsläufig in die Impotenz führen.
> 
> ...


Hallo Bernhard,

natürlich könnte Wassermann auch alleine klären, dass

*"andererseits liegt in einer radikalen Therapie - nach allgemeinem aber von einigen nicht akzeptiertem Verständnis - seine einzige Heilungschance"*

eine andere Aussage ist als

*RPE  seine einzige Heilungschance.

*Oder?

Gruß Dieter

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo lieber Dieter,

Wassermann wird uns sicherlich noch erläutern, was er gemeint hat. Ich habe seine Aussage aber ähnlich wie Bernhard aufgefasst und dies bereits im Thread von Ewald zum Ausdruck gebracht.
Ich bin gespannt, was uns Wassermann darlegt.

Herzliche Grüße und ein interessantes Pokalspiel(oder bist Du kein Fußballinteressierter?)
Knut.

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo lieber Dieter,
> 
> Wassermann wird uns sicherlich noch erläutern, was er gemeint hat. Ich habe seine Aussage aber ähnlich wie Bernhard aufgefasst und dies bereits im Thread von Ewald zum Ausdruck gebracht.
> Ich bin gespannt, was uns Wassermann darlegt.
> 
> Herzliche Grüße und ein interessantes Pokalspiel(oder bist Du kein Fußballinteressierter?)
> Knut.


Hallo lieber Knut,

bei solchen Spielen schau ich schon mal zu. 

Nicht nur zuschauen will ich, wenn geglaubt wird, die "radikale" PE wäre die einzige radikale Therapie. Auch bei Bestrahlungen mit Heilungsabsicht spricht man von radikalen Therapien.

Der freundliche Leser möge bitte bei diesem Beispiel ab Folie 6 lesen: ==>>hier

Gruß Dieter

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Dieter,

damit haben nicht nur die Bayern sondern auch Du verdient gewonnen.

Herzliche Grüße Knut.

----------


## Harro

*Fakten - keine Utopien

*Hallo, Dieter, der Link beschränkt sich wirklich auf das, was ermöglicht werden könnte; und das ist das, was ihn von vielen den Betroffenen oftmals vorgaukelnden Versprechen  anderer Heilsbringer abhebt. Gruß nach Husum vom heute leider verregneten Neuhofen.

*"Die Ignoranz bleibt nicht hinter der Wissenschaft zurück. Sie wächst genauso* *
atemberaubend wie diese"
*(Norbert Blüm, deutscher Politiker)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## wassermann

> *"andererseits liegt in einer radikalen Therapie - nach allgemeinem aber von einigen nicht akzeptiertem Verständnis - seine einzige Heilungschance"*
> 
> eine andere Aussage ist als
> 
> *RPE  seine einzige Heilungschance.*


Es ist schön, dass es so aktive Forumsteilnehmer gibt wie Dieter, die LESEN können!!! 

So manch anderen geht ja der Gaul schon durch, wenn sie nur das Kürzel RPE  o.ä. sehen, in welchem Zusammenhang auch immer.

Im Forum werden RT, Brachy und PE ebenso wie HIFU stets als radikale Therapien gekennzeichnet, vor allem von den eher skeptisch Eingestellten (z.B. Reinardo). Sie setzen sie ab von -scheinbar weniger "radikalen"- Therapieformen wie HB, WW oder AS. An diese Begrifflichkeit hielt ich mich. Sollte das nicht allgemeingültig sein, so tut es mir leid, sehe die Schuld aber nicht bei mir, da die entsprechenden Verwender diesbezüglich nie korrigiert wurden.

Ich bin es allmählich leid, klar und eindeutig formulierte Aussagen ständig neu erläutern zu müssen.

Gruß
Wassermann

PS: Vom Bayern-Sieg habe ich sogar hier in der Ferne vernommen. Als Münchner sollte ich mich freuen, kann aber nicht. Der Ärger überwiegt für mich als alter "Löwe" (= 1860 Mchn). Schon als KInder pflegten wir zu sagen: "Lieber tot als rot", womit nicht die Sozis, sondern der FCB gemeint waren.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Wassermann,

warum gleich so eine zornige Reaktion für eine Kleinigkeit. Warst Du tatsächlich so verärgert über den Sieg der Roten? Ich habe doch schon mein Schuldeingeständnis geliefert also noch einmal mea maxima culpa für mein großes Versagen!
In der letzten Zeit hatte ich mich- wie viele andere auch- mehr auf den Ausdruck kurative Therapien verständigt. Ich finde, dies hört sich besser, positiver an auch für Neue im Forum. Radikal können wir ja für die Fälle lassen, wo die Therapie daneben gegangen ist.

Einen schönen Sonntag wünscht
Knut.

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Wassermann! 

Von Dir ein 



> *Es ist schön, dass es so aktive Forumsteilnehmer gibt wie Dieter, die LESEN können!!!* 
> So manch anderen geht ja der Gaul schon durch, wenn sie nur das Kürzel RPE o.ä. sehen, in welchem Zusammenhang auch immer*.*



Auf Deinen Netten Tipp hin, habe ich *noch mal* Deinen Beitrag an Ewald *gelesen!!*
Selbst mit der größten Mühe kann man , nicht mal zwischen den Zeilen, lesen, dass Du bei Deinen Empfehlungen an Ewald, etwas anderes, als die RPE , gemeint hast. Du hattest Glück, dass Dieter Dir mit seinem Exotischen Link, zur Hilfe kam und Du so noch auf den Zug, der hier im Forum doch immer propagierten *neutralen* Beratung, aufspringen konntest. Ohne dabei jedoch zu vergessen, andere noch darauf hinzuweisen, dass Sie nicht in der Lage sind, zu lesen.

Hallo Dieter! 

Seit 2,5 Jahren lese ich hier im Forum mit. Ich habe im Zusammenhang mit Bestrahlung noch nie das Wort radikale Therapie gelesen oder gehört. Dein Bezug auf diesen exotischen Link kann ich nur als 
Haarspalterei empfinden. Schau Dir mal, als Beispiel, diese beiden Links, stellvertretend für fast alle gleichartigen Hinweise zur Therapie des PK, an.

http://www.krebsgesellschaft.de/db_prostatakrebs_therapie,4288.html

http://www.urologenportal.de/prostatakarzinom.html

Es ist auch meine Überzeugung, daß die OP im Frühstadium, eine gute und sichere Therapie ist. Das unglückliche Wort "radikal" sollte auch aus diesem Therapiebereich, gestrichen werden.

Wir sollten uns alle vornehmen, z.B. für Dich mit OP-Behandlung und für mich, mit Bestrahlungs-Behandlung, Informationen zu geben, die sich auf *alle* Behandlungen im fortgeschrittenen Stadium beziehen, hinzuweisen.

Gruß und ebenfalls schönen Sonntag wünscht

Bernhard A.

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Wassermann! 
> 
> Von Dir ein >>
> >>
> Auf Deinen Netten Tipp hin, habe ich *noch mal* Deinen Beitrag an Ewald *gelesen!!>>*
> Selbst mit der größten Mühe kann man , nicht mal zwischen den Zeilen, lesen, dass Du bei Deinen Empfehlungen an Ewald, etwas anderes, als die RPE , gemeint hast. Du hattest Glück, dass Dieter Dir mit seinem Exotischen Link, zur Hilfe kam und Du so noch auf den Zug, der hier im Forum doch immer propagierten *neutralen* Beratung, aufspringen konntest. Ohne dabei jedoch zu vergessen, andere noch darauf hinzuweisen, dass Sie nicht in der Lage sind, zu lesen.>>
> >>
> Hallo Dieter! 
> >>
> ...


Hallo Bernhard,

könnten wir uns darauf verständigen, dass es Dinge gibt, von denen Du vorher noch nichts gehört hattest, von denen Du auch noch nichts im Prostataforum gelesen hattest und die trotzdem zutreffend sind???

Wenn Du automatisch bei "radikaler Therapie" schlussfolgerst, es wäre damit ausschließlich die "radikale Prostatektomie" gemeint, so ist das keine Haarspalterei von mir, sondern ein Informationsdefizit von Dir. Ich könnte Dir weitere Links nennen, aber für diese Umstände und diesen Aufwand ist mir die Angelegenheit etwas zu banal. Den "Exotischen Link" habe ich genommen, weil der Inhalt so schön groß geschrieben ist...

Gruß Dieter

----------


## GeorgS

Zitat Bernhard:
Wir sollten uns alle vornehmen, z.B. für Dich mit OP-Behandlung und für mich, mit Bestrahlungs-Behandlung, *Informationen zu geben, die sich auf alle* *Behandlungen* im fortgeschrittenen Stadium *beziehen*, hinzuweisen.


Hallo Berhard,

ein ehrenwerter Vorsatz, dem zu genügen, erfordert ein hohes Maß persönlicher Reife, weil hier die Zuversicht in die eigene Therapieentscheidung tangiert wird. Hier wirkt ein Selbstschutzmechanismus, der die eigene Therapiewahl bekräftigt und gleichzeitig die im Unterbewusstsein schlummernde Befürchtung dämpft, es könnte auch eine Fehlentscheidung sein.
Denn:
Wir erfahren nicht nur im Forum immer wieder, es gibt Rezidive, unabhängig von der gewählten Therapie und günstige Laborwerte in den ersten Jahren nach Therapiebeginn sind keine Lebensversicherung, sondern gehören zum Prinzip Hoffnung. Und davon wünsche ich uns allen einen ganzen Sack voll

GeorgS

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Dieter !

Beschämt von meinem Informations-Defizit habe ich mich wieder auf die Schulbank gesetzt, um auf den Kisp-Seiten, meine Lücken aufzufrischen.
Im ersten Rat unseres Administrators glaubte ich doch endlich fündig zu werden.
Wieder eine Enttäuschung. Kein Wort von Radikaler : EBRT-, 3-D-, IMRT-, Brachy- oder Protonenbestrahlung sowie Hormonbehandlungen !?
Den Anfang und das Ende des Aufsatzes von Dr. E. habe ich dazu kopiert:



> Anhang 3
> Ein zorniger Ausruf eines Urologen
> _hier wiedergegeben mit dem Einverständnis dieses_
> _mir bekannten Arztes_
> Immer, wenn sich Urologen und Chefärzten großer Kliniken treffen, kommt über kurz oder lang das Gespräch auf die radikale Prostatektomie  meist nach dem Motto "Wieviele Radikale habt Ihr dieses Jahr schon gemacht? Über Komplikationen hört man nichts. Wahrscheinlich gibt es auch keine  neuen. Die alten (Impotenz, Inkontinenz, gelegentlich starker transfusionsbedürftiger Blutverlust) kennen wir  über die Häufigkeit kann nur spekuliert werden. Die veröffentlichten
> Zahlen stimmen nicht. Was aber viel schlimmer ist  die Operateure diskutieren nicht über eine intelligente Auswahl der Patienten (= Indikation). Jeder versucht auf seine OP-Zahlen zu kommen  ob die Patienten von der OP profitieren, scheint leider zweitrangig zu sein.
> 
> ..
> Es gibt Alternativen: Umstellung der Ernährung, Sport, Stressabbau, kontrolliertes Zuwarten bei niedrigem Risiko  Androgenentzug, Strahlentherapie, Seeds, und eine intelligente Kombination von Medikamenten bei mittlerem und hohem Risiko. Die "Radikale hat ihre Berechtigung und wird bleiben. Aber ich fürchte, die Herren Chefärzte werden sich in Zukunft am Stammtisch über wesentlich weniger "Radikale unterhalten müssen.



Dieter! 
Zitate sollten Zitate bleiben !! Deine eingefügten Fratzen hinter meinem Namen sind geschmacklos.
Ohne weiteren Kommentar über Deinen Umgang, mit Forumsmitgliedern, die aus wichtigeren beruflichen Gründen, nicht zur Forumselite gehören können, verbleibe ich mit 

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Bernhard,

hiermit möchte ich Dir ein paar Infos geben:

1.) Zu den "Fratzen"

Die Fratzen sind ein Produkt Deines eigenen Beitrages, wenn man ihn quotet. Ich hatte mit die Mühe gemacht, und alle Zungenstreckersmilies rausgelöscht, leider 2 Stück übersehen. War echt versehentlich, sorry.

Damit Du einen Eindruck hast, wie Deine letzten Beiträge mit Smilies erzeugenden Steuerzeichen übersät ankommen, hier ein Print:



Tipp: Die Beiträge nicht in Word vorab schreiben, sondern mit dem System-Editor. 

2.) Zum Begriff "Radikale Therapien"

Es soll wohl so sein, dass Urologen im Umgangsjargon von "Radikalen" reden und damit RPE's meinen. Wenn aber Urologen den Begriff "radikale Therapien" gebrauchen, dann können damit außer RPE's, auch Bestrahlungen (und mehrere andere invasive Maßnahmen, z.B. Kyro) gemeint sein. Frag doch einfach mal den (auch mir bekannten) Urologen.

3.) Zu Deiner Anmerkung Umgang mit Forumsmitgliedern

Dein Vorwurf der Haarspalterei ist unsachlich, nicht nett auch auch nicht vorbildlich. Wenn Du so großen Wert auf Nettiquette legst, dann darf Dir solches nicht passieren!

Den Nebensatz zur Forumselite hättest Du Dir schenken können, ist unsachlich. Ich habe mir jetzt viel Mühe gemacht, Dich gründlich zu informieren. Grundsätzlich ist mir aber die Zeit für solche Geschichtchen zu schade.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## wassermann

Hallo,

wir haben schon öfter über die unterschiedliche Verwendung von Begriffen gestritten. Das ist unfruchtbar, wenn keine Übereinkunft angestrebt wird. Ich habe mich -evtl. fälschlicherweise- an Reinardos Verwendung des Begriffs angelehnt. Als Beispiel folgendes Zitat von Reinardo aus Thread DNA/Onkochip. Es geht nicht um dessen Inhalt, sondern um die Begrifflichkeit, daher rot.


Reinardo:
"Deine Schlussfolgerung klingt logisch und ist nachvollziehbar, wenn nur die Therapien so idealtypisch funktionieren wuerden, wie Du einfach so unterstellst. Es verwundert doch nicht, dass so viele Ingenieure sich gegen die radikale Loesung entschieden haben. Kein Ingenieur, der etwas auf sich haelt, wuerde eine Maschine in die Serienproduktion geben, wenn er wuesste, dass 30% der Maschinen nicht funktionieren wuerden. Daran aendern doch auch die Partin-Tabellen nichts, die uns ueber die Wahrscheinlichkeit aufklaeren und radikale Massnahmen uns damit schmackhaft machen sollen. 
Operations- und Bestrahlungstechniken sind in den letzten Jahrzehnten zweifelsohne wesentlich verbessert worden, aber (...) es keine befriedigende Therapie gaebe, ausgenommen palliativ bei Beschwerden. Und es gibt ja auch hier im Forum einige, die gar nichts machen, nur gesund leben, und dabei ganz gut fahren. 
Aber da sind wir wieder an einem Punkt, wo sich der Kreis schliesst, die alten Streitereien zwischen den Verfechtern radikaler Therapien und der Leibowitz-Fraktion wieder aufflammen und die Schlachten frueherer Kriege wieder geschlagen werden."

_Man bemerke bitte die Plural-Verwendung! Wie bei mir "in einer radikalen Therapie" (heißt: eine von_ _mehreren möglichen)._

Hiermit wird hoffentlich einmal mehr deutlich, worum es ging. Wie soll man es aber nun nennen? Kurativ? Invasiv? Massiv?

Bernhard, 
schön, dass du dir so viel Mühe gibst, uns Oberlehrern zu folgen. War gar nicht nötig. Mehr Nachhilfe gebe ich jetzt auch nicht mehr. Wenn Du dich von mir auf den Schlips getreten fühltest, sind wir quitt, so ging es mir auch. Meine Offenbarung siehst du oben. 
Im übrigen berichte ich überwiegend über meine eigenen Erfahrungen, wenn ich Ratsuchenden antworte. Allenfalls lege ich einige Selbstverständlichkeiten dar oder versuche zu einseitige Ratschläge zu relativieren. Einen konkreten Ratschlag wie "Du musst dich operieren lassen" o.ä. gebe ich grundsätzlich nicht, da ich mich als absoluter Laie nicht zum Medizinmann aufspiele und mir die Problematik solcher (?????????) Therapien bewusst ist. Das zu deinem Hinweis, ich sei auf den ZUg aufgesprungen.

Nein, Knut, zornig war ich nicht, dazu gehört schon mehr, aber genervt schon.
Nach meinem bescheidenen Sprachverständnis war mein Beitrag klar, doch hätte man ihn durch entsprechende Attribute noch eindeutiger machen können, um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen. Werde mich um Besserung bemühen.

Schönen Abend noch
Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Wassermann,

Reinardos Beiträge mögen evtl. als unmaßgeblich eingestuft werden. Aber er hat einwandfreie Terminologie verwendet und Du auch. Da gibt es nichts zu kritteln.

Ich möchte noch eine sehr lesenswerte Schrift anführen:
http://www.schroeder-mediendesign.co...r-prostata.pdf
Auf PDF-Seite 10 werden "radikale Therapien" angeführt. Mein Hinweis nicht aus "Klugsch..., sondern weil in dem Dokument Grundsätzliches gut aufgeschrieben ist und für viele Betroffene Wissenswertes enthält.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

Nachdem Dieters Beitrag nun schon über Tage als Wahrzeichen der Plauderecke fungiert, hat mich dies angeregt, mich noch einmal mit dem Thema zu befassen. Was lag näher als zu googlen und siehe da, den Begriff Radikale Therapie gibt es nicht so überfassend, wie Dieter und Wassermann es behaupten. Wikipedia kennt diesen gar nicht bzw. man landet unter diesem Begriff bei Männer- und Frauenbewegung. Mein Suchbegriff war dann Radikale Therapie Prostatakrebs. Die Hinweise zum Forum habe ich ignoriert, und die nachstehenden Links, die den Suchbegriff komplett anzeigten und von der Adresse seriös aussahen, angeführt mit einer Ausnahme, bei der es nur um den Vergleich von Ektomie und HIFU ging.

http://www.klinikum.uni-heidelberg.de/Mit-Ultraschall-gegen-Prostatakrebs.109735.0.html

http://www.hochtaunus-kliniken.de/cgi-bin/kht/custom/pub/content.cgi?ticket=g_a_s_&lang=1&oid=409

http://www.meb.uni-bonn.de/cancernet/deutsch/201229.html

http://www.urologie-butz.de/prostatakrebs/behandlung-therapie-alternative-radikal-op.html

http://www.sprechzimmer.ch/sprechzimmer/Fokus/Prostatakrebs/Behandlung/Prostatakrebs_Behandlungsmoeglichkeiten.php

Auch Dein Link, lieber Dieter, der übrigens eine gute Grundlageninformation gibt, verwendet den Begriff auf Seite 10 ohne Zuordnung.
Ich meine schon, dass Deine Ausführungen, lieber Wassermann, von Bernhard und mir so interpretiert werden durften/konnten auch unter dem Gesichtspunkt, dass Du im Forum mit als Synonym für Prostatektomie stehst, und deshalb ist der Sturm Deiner Entrüstung nicht ganz nachvollziehbar.
Meine Schlussfolgerung ist, dass es den Begriff der radikalen Prostatatherapien in der strengen Auslegung, die Du, Dieter, angibst, in der Medizin nicht gibt. Dieser hat sich im Forum entwickelt und kommt aus der DHB-Ecke (Dieter Volant, KISP-Texte) mit einer gewollten Zielrichtung, die, wie bekannt, auch von Reinardo über einen langen Zeitraum gehätschelt und gepflegt wurde.
Deshalb bringe ich als versöhnlichen Abschluss noch einmal meinen Vorschlag, dass wir uns auf die schöne und so positiv klingende Formulierung kurative Therapien für die Zukunft verständigen.

Gruß Knut.


P.S. Ich weiß, dies ist ein Neben/Nebenschauplatz, aber wir sind in der Plauderecke und gerade über unbedeutende Nebenschauplätze lässt es sich so schön diskutieren/streiten.

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo,
> 
> Nachdem Dieters Beitrag nun schon über Tage als Wahrzeichen der Plauderecke fungiert, hat mich dies angeregt, mich noch einmal mit dem Thema zu befassen. Was lag näher als zu googlen und siehe da, den Begriff Radikale Therapie gibt es nicht so überfassend, wie Dieter und Wassermann es behaupten. Wikipedia kennt diesen gar nicht bzw. man landet unter diesem Begriff bei Männer- und Frauenbewegung. Mein Suchbegriff war dann Radikale Therapie Prostatakrebs. Die Hinweise zum Forum habe ich ignoriert, und die nachstehenden Links, die den Suchbegriff komplett anzeigten und von der Adresse seriös aussahen, angeführt mit einer Ausnahme, bei der es nur um den Vergleich von Ektomie und HIFU ging.
> 
> http://www.klinikum.uni-heidelberg.de/Mit-Ultraschall-gegen-Prostatakrebs.109735.0.html
> 
> http://www.hochtaunus-kliniken.de/cgi-bin/kht/custom/pub/content.cgi?ticket=g_a_s_&lang=1&oid=409
> 
> http://www.meb.uni-bonn.de/cancernet/deutsch/201229.html
> ...


Hallo Knut,

wir könnten ja den Wissenschaftlichen Beirat anschreiben.  :verwirrt: 

Gruß Dieter

PS: Auch kein Geringerer als Christian Ligensa hat diese wenig positiv klingende Wortkombination nicht nur ausgesprochen, sondern auch niedergeschrieben. So ganz aus der Luft gegriffen ist diese Ausdrucksweise also nicht, wie man es dem lieben Wassermann gerne ankreiden möchte. Fest steht zweifellos, dass mit "Radikalen Therapien" in der Medizin nicht nur die RPE angesprochen wird. Auch bei anderen Krebsarten wird öfters von radikalen Therapien gesprochen und es werden damit invasive Körpereingriffe z.B. mit Stahl oder Strahl gemeint.

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Dieter,

Der ist schon mit der Ploidie überfordert. Da können wir diese schwierige Thematik nicht vortragen.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Anonymous1

> Lieber Dieter,
> 
> Der ist schon mit der Ploidie überfordert. Da können wir diese schwierige Thematik nicht vortragen.
> 
> Gruß Knut.


Nächster Vorschlag: Dr. Bliemeister anrufen und fragen, was er auf PDF-Seite 14 mit "radikale Therapie" gemeint hat....

http://www.prostatakrebsonline.de/do...ernetseite.pdf

Gruß

----------


## LudwigS

Brockhaus:

*Radikaloperation*, vollständiges chirurgisches Entfernen eines erkrankten Organs oder Gewebes unter Mitnahme von umgebendem gesundem Gewebe.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## knut.krueger

Ludwig, da bin ich aber froh, dass Du dich eingeschaltet hast und mit Deiner treffenden Definition- der Brockhaus ist des Deutschen Weisheit letzter Schluss und zeigt hier wieder seine Überlegenheit zu Wikipedia- die punktgenaue Landung hinbekommen hast.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo Ludwig und Knut!

Sorry, aber in diesem Streitgespräch geht es nicht um Radikal*operation*, sondern um Radikal*therapien*. Insofern hilft die Brockhaus-Definition m.E. nicht weiter.

Gruß

Schorschel

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Ludwig und Knut!
> 
> Sorry, aber in diesem Streitgespräch geht es nicht um Radikal*operation*, sondern um Radikal*therapien*. Insofern hilft die Brockhaus-Definition m.E. nicht weiter.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Schorschel


Whooow, da ziehe ich jetzt aber mal meinen Hut!

----------


## LudwigS

> Hallo Ludwig und Knut!
> 
> Sorry, aber in diesem Streitgespräch geht es nicht um Radikal*operation*, sondern um Radikal*therapien*. Insofern hilft die Brockhaus-Definition m.E. nicht weiter.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Schorschel


Naja, Schorschel, von einer radikalen TURP, einer radikalen HIFU oder einer radikalen Bestrahlung habe ich bis jetzt noch nichts gehört.

Wenn jemand die Frage, ob er eine Prostata habe, verneint, gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten.

1. er ist weiblich
2. er hatte eine radikale Therapie (Entfernung des Organs)

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Anonymous1

> Naja, Schorschel, von einer radikalen TURP, einer radikalen HIFU oder einer radikalen Bestrahlung habe ich bis jetzt noch nichts gehört.
> 
> Wenn jemand die Frage, ob er eine Prostata habe, verneint, gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten.
> 
> 1. er ist weiblich
> 2. er hatte eine radikale Therapie (Entfernung des Organs)
> 
> Gruss Ludwig


Hallo Ludwig,

ich habe jetzt doch telefoniert, um eine Erklärung zu erhalten.

Ein Mediziner sagte mit dazu dieses:

Die Umschreibung radikale Therapie oder Radikaltherapie bei Krebs wird verwendet, wenn es um die völlige Beseitigung der Krankheitsursache geht. Die reine Technik hierfür ist dabei nebensächlich. Beispielsweise gibt es eine "Organerhaltende Radikaltherapie", zum Beispiel bei Magenkrebs.

Ist das einleuchtend?



Gruß Dieter

----------


## LudwigS

Es ist alles eine Definitionsfrage, Dieter.
Aber irgendwie hat das Wort "radikal" die Assoziation "Skalpell".
Dass ich mich mit meinen Seeds einer "radikalen" Therapie unterzogen haben soll - daran muss ich mich erst noch gewöhnen.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Schorschel



> Sorry, aber in diesem Streitgespräch geht es nicht um Radikal*operation*, sondern um Radikal*therapien*. Insofern hilft die Brockhaus-Definition m.E. nicht weiter.


Obwohl beide Begriffe in ihrer Sinndeutung eng verwand sind.

Grundsätzlich wird in der Psychotherapie von radikalen Therapien gesprochen, wenn Konfrontationstherapien durchgeführt werden.
Aber auch in der Neurochirurgie ist diese Ausdrucksweise immer dann geläufig wenn in Schaltzentren im Gehirn, operativ Blockaden beseitigt oder erzeugt werden sollen.

Im Zusammenhang mit dem Prostatakarzinom, aber auch anderen Karzinomen finden sich immer dann solche Ausdrucksweisen, wenn chirurgische Entfernungen von ganzen Organen oder durch radiologische oder thermische Einflüsse gleiche Ziele verfolgt werden.

Hierzu ein paar Quellen:

http://www.diss.fu-berlin.de/2008/186/index.html
Auf Seite 2 der Einleitung im Zusammenhang mit der Behandlung des Prostatakarzinoms

Auf der Seite 745 des Buches "Die Gynäkologie" als Leseprobe bei Google:
http://books.google.de/books?id=Hyrn...wS4ZE8wI&hl=de

Hier in einer Powerpointpräsentation aus der Schweiz über die radikale Radiotherapie
http://www.onkologiepflege.ch/filead...ferat_Beer.ppt

Ein anderer Beitrag aus einem Symposiumthema von 1998 aus Österreich:
Kurative radikale Therapie des HCC (Hepatozelluläres Karzinom), des CCC (Cholangiozelluläres Karzinom)
http://www.aco-asso.at/veranst/karner/program3.html

Der Begriff wird also schon lange verwendet, hat sich außer in der Psychotherapie überwiegend bei der Entfernung von malignen Tumoren etabliert.

Wenn wir mit dem Adjektiv "radikal" den Duden bemühen, fördern wir Dinge zu Tage, die uns diese Begrifflichkeit in zwiespältigem Licht sehen lassen:
"... radikal vorgehen, übereilt, im Übereifer mit dem Schlechten zugleich auch das Gute verwerfen ..."
Das Letztgenannte nur damit wir in der Plauderecke, von der zu ernsthaften Diskussion, wieder ins Plaudern geraten.

Gruß, Heribert

----------


## HansiB

Hallo 

ihr werdet verstehen, für mich sind das alles radikale Therapien, egal, was die Ärzte sagen. Ich bin kürzlich wieder enttäuscht worden.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Harro

*Mehrfachdeutungen

*Hallo, lieber Heribert, deutsche Sprache - schwere Sprache:




> Wenn wir mit dem Adjektiv "radikal" den Duden bemühen, fördern wir Dinge zu Tage, die uns diese Begrifflichkeit in zwiespältigem Licht sehen lassen:
> "... radikal vorgehen, übereilt, im Übereifer mit dem Schlechten zugleich auch das Gute verwerfen ..."
> Das Letztgenannte nur damit wir in der Plauderecke, von der zu ernsthaften Diskussion, wieder ins Plaudern geraten.
> 
>  Gruß, Heribert


Dieses Spielchen könnten wir jetzt täglich neu spielen. Ich meine, jeder sollte das so ausdrücken, wie er es empfindet oder glaubt, richtig zu wissen. Wer sich daran stört, der hat ganz bestimmt ein Problem, das nicht unbedingt etwas mit Image zu tun haben musst. Ich würde sagen, es handelt sich letztlich um Wortklauberei, und zwar zumindest dann, wenn eigentlich jeder weiß, was gemeint ist.

*"Den leeren Schlauch bläst der Wind auf, den leeren Kopf der Dünkel"
*(Matthias Claudius, deutscher Dichter)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Anonymous1

> *Mehrfachdeutungen
> 
> *Hallo, lieber Heribert, deutsche Sprache - schwere Sprache:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieses Spielchen könnten wir jetzt täglich neu spielen. Ich meine, jeder sollte das so ausdrücken, wie er es empfindet oder glaubt, richtig zu wissen. Wer sich daran stört, der hat ganz bestimmt ein Problem, das nicht unbedingt etwas mit Image zu tun haben musst. Ich würde sagen, es handelt sich letztlich um Wortklauberei, und zwar zumindest dann, wenn eigentlich jeder weiß, was gemeint ist.
> 
> *"Den leeren Schlauch bläst der Wind auf, den leeren Kopf der Dünkel"
> ...


Hallo Hutschi,

für einige war es in dieser Sache nicht klar, was gemeint war. Aber die Nebel lüften sich. 

Heribert hat sehr genau beschrieben, wie man auch in anderen medizinischen Gebieten die Bezeichnung Radikaltherapie oder radikale Therapie verwendet. Ludwig hat richtigerweise den Hinweis gemacht, dass gerade bei uns, die wir doch permanent mit der Radikalen Prostatektomie konfrontiert werden, bei dem Wort radikal die Assoziation Skalpell besteht. Inzwischen wird aber doch mehr und mehr deutlich, dass nicht automatisch die RPE gemeint ist.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man Diskussionen um solche Definitionen nicht als Nebensächlichkeit abtun, indem man sie in die Schublade Wortklauberei steckt. Auch nicht in die Schublade Haarspalterei. Ich glaube kaum, dass bei den Beiträgen dazu die Imagefrage eine Rolle spielt. Aber dabei ist es natürlich möglich, dass ich mich täusche.

Um das ganze mit einem Scherz zu beenden:

Mit "lokalen Therapien" ist nicht unbedingt immer ein Besuch in der Stammkneipe gemeint.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## knut.krueger

Deshalb, lieber Dieter, will ich einmal versuchen das letzte Wort zu haben, was bekannterweise sehr sehr schwer bei Dir ist, mit meinem Vorschlag, zukünftig nur noch die positive Bezeichnung kurative Therapien zu verwenden.

Herzliche Grüße aus dem auch heute wieder sonnigen Andalusien
Knut.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo lieber Knut,

entschuldige, dass ich Dir widerspreche. Besonders beim PCa werden auch radikale Therapien zur Senkung der Tumorlast durchgeführt. Deshalb kann von "kurativ" nicht die Rede sein. Ebenso werden beim fortgeschrittenen PCa Metastasen im Skelett radikal ausgeräumt, was ganz sicher einer palliativen Intension entspringt.

Ich könnte noch eine ganze Reihe von Beispielen aus der Medizin bringen, bei denen sich die Bezeichnung "radikal" durchgesetzt hat. So wurde auch bei chronisch höchst arthritisch verändertem Knie eine Gelenksarthrodese (künstliche Versteifung) zur Schmerztherapie als radikale Therapie bezeichnet. Seit es künstliche Kniegelenke gibt, werden sollche Therapien nur noch äußerst selten nötig sein.

Ich denke, wir sollten uns auf Folgendes verständigen: 
Immer dann wenn die Funktion eines Organs durch eine therapeutische Maßnahme nichtwiederherstellbar, vollständig oder auch partiell ausgeschaltet wird, handelt es sich um eine radikale Therapie.

Herzliche Grüße aus dem etwas trüben Düsseldorf
Heribert

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo lieber Knut,
> 
> entschuldige, dass ich Dir widerspreche. Besonders beim PCa werden auch radikale Therapien zur Senkung der Tumorlast durchgeführt. Deshalb kann von "kurativ" nicht die Rede sein. Ebenso werden beim fortgeschrittenen PCa Metastasen im Skelett radikal ausgeräumt, was ganz sicher einer palliativen Intension entspringt.
> 
> Ich könnte noch eine ganze Reihe von Beispielen aus der Mrdizin bringen, bei denen sich die Bezeichnung "radikal" durchgesetzt hat. So wurde auch bei chronisch höchst arthritisch verändertem Knie eine Gelenksarthrodese (künstliche Versteifung) zur Schmerztherapie als radikale Therapie bezeichnet. Seit es künstliche Kniegelenke gibt, werden sollche Therapien nur noch äußerst selten nötig sein.
> 
> Ich denke, wir sollten uns auf Folgendes verständigen: 
> Immer dann wenn die Funktion eines Organs durch eine therapeutische Maßnahme nichtwiederherstellbar, vollständig oder auch partiell ausgeschaltet wird, handelt es sich um eine radikale Therapie.
> 
> ...


Wunderbar, Heribert! Ich hoffe, einige Nutzer dieses Forums lesen mit.

Es soll angeblich einen sogenannten *RRR*-Merksatz dazu geben:

*R*adikaltherapien sind in der *R*egel nicht *r*eversibel

Viele Grüße
Dieter

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Heribert,

nun bekomme ich es auch noch mit Dir zu tun, wo Dieter schon mehr als ausreichend ist, um bestehen zu können. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir doch insofern entgegen kommen, dass wir bei Empfehlungen im Forum für Neubetroffene, bei denen es noch vorwiegend um den kurativen Ansatz geht, wir dann von kurativen Therapiemöglichkeiten sprechen, um die Armen nicht noch mehr zu verängstigen. Du siehst ich bin schon ganz bescheiden geworden.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Knut,

das Bestreben einer möglichen kurativen Therapie wird von der Radikalität einer RPE (*R*adikale retropubische *P*rostatovesikul*e*ktomie) bestimmt. Nur bei der Strahlentherapie hofft man auf eine Radikalität, die sich nur auf den Tumor bezieht und den Rest der Prostata weitestgehend unbehelligt lässt.
Ich denke, wir sollten auch das dem Neubetroffenen ohne Dramaturgie und Horrorszenarien beizubringen versuchen.

Herzliche Grüße, Heribert

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Heribert



> Nur bei der Strahlentherapie hofft man auf eine Radikalität, die sich nur auf den Tumor bezieht und den Rest der Prostata weitestgehend unbehelligt lässt.


So harmlos darf man die Strahlentherapie auch nicht sehen! Es wir wohl was daran sein, daß nach dieser Therapie folgendes geschehen kann=>
*°Prostatakrebs:* *Strahlentherapie erhöht Darmkrebsrisiko** [Krebsforschung]*
Gruß, Helmut

----------


## GeorgS

Zitat Dieter aus Husum:

Es soll angeblich einen sogenannten RRR-Merksatz dazu geben:
Radikaltherapien sind in der Regel nicht reversibel.

Hallo allerseits,
der Heidelberger Professor Hans Schaefer nannte die Totaloperationen bei Männern und Frauen deshalb die „Medizin der letzten Instanz“.

Gruß 

GeorgS

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Heribert
> 
> So harmlos darf man die Strahlentherapie auch nicht sehen! Es wir wohl was daran sein, daß nach dieser Therapie folgendes geschehen kann=>
> *°Prostatakrebs:* *Strahlentherapie erhöht Darmkrebsrisiko** [Krebsforschung]*
> Gruß, Helmut


Hallo Helmut,

gerade bei Erhebungen zur Bestrahlung sollte man auf das Erhebungsdatum gucken, denn in den letzten Jahren hat sich gewaltig! was verbessert.




> *Prostatakrebs: Strahlentherapie erhöht Darmkrebsrisiko [Krebsforschung]*                         Minneapolis (USA) - Durch eine Strahlentherapie steigt das Darmkrebsrisiko für Patienten mit Prostatakarzinom. Im Vergleich zu chirurgisch behandelten Patienten erkranken diese Männer mit 70 Prozent höherer Wahrscheinlichkeit an Enddarmkrebs. Das ergab die Auswertung von Daten eines amerikanischen nationalen Krebsregisters, über die das Fachblatt "Gastroenterology" berichtet. Die Ergebnisse beruhen auf medizinischen Daten von mehr als 85.000 Männern im Alter zwischen 18 und 80 Jahren. 
> Die Wissenschaftler raten nicht grundsätzlich von einer Strahlentherapie bei Prostatakrebs ab. Bei der Entscheidung für die im Einzelfall beste Behandlungsform sollte aber ein möglicherweise erhöhtes Darmkrebsrisiko berücksichtigt werden, sagt Nancy Baxter, Leiterin der Forschungsgruppe am Krebszentrum der University of Minnesota. "Wir empfehlen, dass sich Männer fünf Jahre nach einer Prostatabestrahlung regelmäßig auf Enddarmkrebs untersuchen lassen", so Baxter. Aufgrund der inzwischen verbesserten Technik der Strahlentherapie liegt das Darmkrebsrisiko heute wahrscheinlich unter dem in der Studie ermittelten Wert. Diese Auswertung erfasste Patienten, die zwischen 1973 und 1994 diagnostiziert und behandelt wurden. Aber auch bei Einsatz heutiger Methoden würden Teile des Enddarms noch einer hohen Strahlendosis ausgesetzt, so die Autoren. Frühere Untersuchungen hatten bereits ergeben, dass eine Bestrahlung der Prostata das Risiko von Blasenkrebs erhöht.


Viele Grüße
Dieter

----------


## Harro

*Mal eine ganz naive Variante

*Hallo, Dieter:




> Hallo Hutschi,
> 
> für einige war es in dieser Sache nicht klar, was gemeint war. Aber die Nebel lüften sich. 
> 
> Heribert hat sehr genau beschrieben, wie man auch in anderen medizinischen Gebieten die Bezeichnung Radikaltherapie oder radikale Therapie verwendet. Ludwig hat richtigerweise den Hinweis gemacht, dass gerade bei uns, die wir doch permanent mit der Radikalen Prostatektomie konfrontiert werden, bei dem Wort radikal die Assoziation Skalpell besteht. Inzwischen wird aber doch mehr und mehr deutlich, dass nicht automatisch die RPE gemeint ist.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach sollte man Diskussionen um solche Definitionen nicht als Nebensächlichkeit abtun, indem man sie in die Schublade Wortklauberei steckt. Auch nicht in die Schublade Haarspalterei. Ich glaube kaum, dass bei den Beiträgen dazu die Imagefrage eine Rolle spielt. Aber dabei ist es natürlich möglich, dass ich mich täusche.
> 
> Um das ganze mit einem Scherz zu beenden:
> ...


Da dieser Thread ja auch nach Deiner humorvollen den Thread zu beenden versuchenden Ergänzung noch Nachzügler fand, fühle auch ich mich noch genug motiviert, mal eine ganz schlichte Variante ins Feld zu führen, die da z.B. lauten könnte: "meine Prostata wurde operativ entfernt". Mit welcher Methode könnte noch ergänzt werden. Das gilt dann auch für Bestrahlung, Hormontherapie, indem man hier auch einfach sagt: meine Prostata wurde bestrahlt (Methode dann zusätzlich) -  mein Prostatakrebs wurde mit einer Hormontherapie behandelt (+ ergänzende Beschreibung).
Wir machen uns dank hinzu gewonnenen Wissens alles oft zu kompliziert. Dadurch kommt es dann zu diesem oft unnötigen Gerangel um die richtige Wortwahl.




> Mit "lokalen Therapien" ist nicht unbedingt immer ein Besuch in der Stammkneipe gemeint.


Dazu fällt mir als Hamburger nur noch ein: Nie würde ein höflicher Hamburger über eine schielende Frau sagen: "die schielt", nein der sagt: "die muss so gucken"

*"Mancher ist so überzeugt, dass er gar nicht mehr weiß, wovon"
*(Thomas Niederreuther, deutscher Schriftsteller)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Anonymous1

> *Mal eine ganz naive Variante
> 
> *Hallo, Dieter:
> 
> 
> 
> Da dieser Thread ja auch nach Deiner humorvollen den Thread zu beenden versuchenden Ergänzung noch Nachzügler fand, fühle auch ich mich noch genug motiviert, mal eine ganz schlichte Variante ins Feld zu führen, die da z.B. lauten könnte: "meine Prostata wurde operativ entfernt". Mit welcher Methode könnte noch ergänzt werden. Das gilt dann auch für Bestrahlung, Hormontherapie, indem man hier auch einfach sagt: meine Prostata wurde bestrahlt (Methode dann zusätzlich) -  mein Prostatakrebs wurde mit einer Hormontherapie behandelt (+ ergänzende Beschreibung).
> Wir machen uns dank hinzu gewonnenen Wissens alles oft zu kompliziert. Dadurch kommt es dann zu diesem oft unnötigen Gerangel um die richtige Wortwahl.
> 
> ...


Hallo Hutschi,

den Thread zu beenden war nicht meine Absicht. Denn es steht grundsätzlich niemandem zu, festzulegen, ob und wann ein Thread beendet ist. Höchstens dem Administrator bei Auswüchsen. Mit meiner scherzhaften Einlage habe ich versucht, meinen eigenen Beitrag nicht tierisch ernst abzuschließen.

Wir können sicherlich mit der weniger radikalen Ausdrucksweise "Kurative Therapien" sehr gut zurechtkommen. Sollte dann einmal wieder die Bezeichnung "Radikaltherapie" auftauchen, wissen wir ja Bescheid über den Sinn.

Bei der "sanften Ausdrucksweise" sollten wir aber gut auf die Rechtschreibung achten. Nicht dass es uns geht wie Professor Hakenberg.




Dass dieser Schreibfehler unfreiwillig hohen Wahrheitsgehalt hat, auf sehr pikante Art instinktiv gut formuliert, freut den Finder.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Dieter,

dannn wollen wir einmal hoffen, dass kurativ nicht nur für die Mediziner lukrativ sondern auch für uns arme Patienten ist.

Gruß Knut.

----------

